# Duck Hunting Action



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I was able to take some action shots of two of my friends labs doing what they do best. Good shoot in the Matagorda Marsh! Let me know what you think!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool pictures. Dogs look like they are having lots of fun.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Love those labs. I especially like that 2nd to last photo.


----------

